# pescao y no pescado?



## zakfoster

quisiera hacerles una pregunta a ustedes. he notado que a veces en espana se pronuncia el participio pasado sin la 'd' (ejemplo: dejado = dejao).

¿alguien sabe la razón por qué o tiene alguna teoría?

¡gracias de antemano!
zak


----------



## balears

El español hablado es más fonético que el inglés, pero no siempre coincide exactamente con la palabra escrita. En algunos lugares de habla española se pronuncia la 'd' de las palabras que terminan en '-do' y en otros no, esto depende de la región del hablante, de su dialecto. La razón no la sé, pero debe ser muy antigua. Probablemente tiene que ver con que esta 'd' es fonéticamente floja y desaparece.


----------



## Henrik Larsson

zakfoster said:
			
		

> quisiera hacerles una pregunta a ustedes. he notado que a veces en espana se pronuncia el participio pasado sin la 'd' (ejemplo: dejado = dejao).
> 
> ¿alguien sabe la razón por qué o tiene alguna teoría?
> 
> ¡gracias de antemano!
> zak



Porque es mas cómodo de pronunciar (a parte de que es incorrecto)


----------



## ampurdan

Sí, la "d" intervocálica española (similar a la "th" de "the" en inglés) es débil. En algunas regiones: nada -> na, todo -> to.


----------



## karen447

Acá en Chile también es así.. nos "comemos" muchas terminaciones y d entre vocales al final de una palabra, es una de ellas.. 
vendame una pomada.. vendame una pomá
dame una moneda.. dame una monéa
ella se dió por vencida.. ella se dió por vencía
me siento un poco incómoda.. me siento un poco incómoa
esto está crudo.. esto está crúo
 
jaja.. no sé por qué.. quizas hablamos muy rapido.. aunque concuerdo con balears en que ésta 'd' es fonéticamente floja y desaparece. 
Saludos..


----------



## balears

Henrik dice que es incorrecto, pero sólo lo es en el lenguaje escrito. En el hablado es perfectamente correcto, si es una característica de su dialecto. Quizá no es recomendable en dircursos muy formales, pero coloquialmente sí.


----------



## berseker

Está mal omitir la D. Aunque puede utilizarse perfectamente en lenguaje coloquial (Yo lo uso!), la calle, etc. y es muy habitual incluso verlo por la tele, pero es que no todos los que salen por la tele hablan bien 

Si se omite, es por... ahorar.

CREO (y solo CREO) que es parecido a cuando en inglés utilizan "Ya" en vez de "you"
________________________
Y en cosas como 
"todo"-> tó
"nada"-> ná

Es sencillamente por acortar la palabra. Pero si puedes, intenta no coger esta costumbre al hablar, ya que según con la frecuencia y situaciones en las que uses este recurso, podría llegar a pensarse que tu nivel cultural es bastante bajo.

Saludos!


----------



## ampurdan

No estoy de acuerdo con lo del nivel cultural bajo, Berseker, especialmente si quien lo dice es un extranjero.


----------



## Kekio

berseker said:
			
		

> Está mal omitir la D. Aunque puede utilizarse perfectamente en lenguaje coloquial (Yo lo uso!), la calle, etc. y es muy habitual incluso verlo por la tele, pero es que no todos los que salen por la tele hablan bien
> 
> Si se omite, es por... ahorar.
> 
> CREO (y solo CREO) que es parecido a cuando en inglés utilizan "Ya" en vez de "you"
> ________________________
> Y en cosas como
> "todo"-> tó
> "nada"-> ná
> 
> Es sencillamente por acortar la palabra. Pero si puedes, intenta no coger esta costumbre al hablar, ya que según con la frecuencia y situaciones en las que uses este recurso, podría llegar a pensarse que tu nivel cultural es bastante bajo.
> 
> Saludos!


 
Lo del nivel cultural bajo no tiene nada que ver con comerse algunas letras. Como buen andaluz que soy tengo que defender la omisión de numerosos fonemas al hablar  , eso sí, sólo hablando (al escribir no es correcto poner 'pescao').
Nos comemos las 'd' en los participios, las 's' en los plurales y un buen montón más de consonantes al final de palabra ('r' en infinitivos, etc).

He de reconocer que la dicción de los andaluces no es la más correcta de España, pero os garantizo que es muy cómodo,  .


----------



## jmx

zakfoster said:
			
		

> *H*e notado que a veces en *E*spa*ñ*a se pronuncia el participio pasado sin la 'd' (ejemplo: dejado = dejao).
> 
> ¿*A*lguien sabe la razón por qué o tiene alguna teoría?


Como ya te han dicho, no es del todo cierto que el español se pronuncie exactamente como se escribe, eso es una simplificación. La letra 'd' entre vocales es fricativa y suele sonar muy relajada, y concretamente en los participios en -ado lo normal es pronunciar como -ao o incluso -au. Otro caso parecido son las -d en final de palabra, no se pronuncian. Sólo cuando el que habla intenta sonar formal se pronuncia la 'd' para esos 2 casos concretos.

Por cierto, ¿ alguien ha oido con sus propias orejas un dialecto del castellano en que se diga -ado y no -ao ? Porque mi impresión es que no existe tal dialecto.


----------



## ampurdan

Por supuesto que lo he oído, cada día, miles de veces, lo que ocurre es que no es la misma "d" de "día", es más suave.


----------



## Battle

Estoy de acuerdo en que coloquialmente es admitido hablar omitiendo letras e incluso sílabas, pero nunca es correcto (ojo, yo soy el primero que habla así).

Como ya han dicho para una persona que está aprendiendo español no es bueno que coja y aprenda hábitos del habla tales como estos, ya que luego seguramente no llegue a hablar bien porque no sabrá difrenciar entre lo que es coloquial y lo que es correcto.

Estoy también de acuerdo en que la manera de hablar es comunmente asociada al nivel cultural de una persona y si es cierto que a un extranjero se le permite todo cuando está aprendiendo, no es así cuando ya lo habla "perfectamente", y lo pongo entre comillas dado que si ha aprendido a hablar sin las "d" de las terminaciones y con palabras coloquiales, nadie va a pensar que habla bien. 

Ejemplo:

Una persona consigue un trabajo y le dice a su jefe: 
"¿Cómo te va tó?" 
El jefe en ningún caso va a pensar que hable bien.
Al igual que si yo consigo un trabjo en un país de habla inglesa y le digo a mi jefe:
"What's up mate?"
Mi jefe posiblemte piense que mi nivel cultural no es muy alto.

¿Vosotros qué pensais?

Siento todo este ladrillo!! :S

Saludos!


----------



## diegodbs

Claro que es exagerado decir que el español se escribe exactamente igual que como se habla. Seguramente a ningún idioma le pasa eso, quizás al esperanto (que nadie habla). Pero en este punto estamos más cerca de la igualdad entre pronunciación y escritura que, por ejemplo, el inglés.
La norma "culta", por decirlo así, no tiene que ser la única verdadera, pero el registro "popular" tampoco. Hay muchos registros en una lengua, y cada uno sabe cuándo emplear uno u otro.
Ampurdán tiene razón, se oye mucho la pronunciación "ado" con la d fricativa y muy suave.
Por motivos familiares he tenido mucho contacto con ecuatorianos, y nunca he oído que ellos digan "ao".


----------



## gonza123

jmartins said:
			
		

> Por cierto, ¿ alguien ha oido con sus propias orejas un dialecto del castellano en que se diga -ado y no -ao ? Porque mi impresión es que no existe tal dialecto.


Argentina y muchos otros países de latinoamérica no hablan así.
Para nosostros , cuando escuchamos esto lo primero que se nos viene a la cabeza es que la persona es un español (o dependiendo del acento podría ser chileno, etc)

O por castellano te refieres a dialecto de España?

Slds
Gonza


----------



## Kekio

gonza123 said:
			
		

> Argentina y muchos otros países de latinoamérica no hablan así.
> Para nosostros , cuando escuchamos esto lo primero que se nos viene a la cabeza es que la persona es un español (o dependiendo del acento podría ser chileno, etc)
> 
> O por castellano te refieres a dialecto de España?
> 
> Slds
> Gonza


 
Está usando castellano como español, no como ningún dialecto. Aquí en España a veces se emplea castellano como español, no como en Latinoamérica que creo que es más usado el término español.

Un saludo.


----------



## jmx

Battle said:
			
		

> Estoy de acuerdo en que coloquialmente es admitido hablar omitiendo letras e incluso sílabas, pero nunca es correcto (ojo, yo soy el primero que habla así).
> 
> Como ya han dicho para una persona que está aprendiendo español no es bueno que coja y aprenda hábitos del habla tales como estos, ya que luego seguramente no llegue a hablar bien porque no sabrá difrenciar entre lo que es coloquial y lo que es correcto.


Esto ya lo he dicho muchas veces, me parece un grave error igualar "coloquial" con "incorrecto". El habla coloquial es la única espontánea, y por lo tanto para mí es la verdadera alma de un idioma. El lenguaje formal tiende a incluir cualquier mito del que nos hayan convencido, por ejemplo que b y v han de sonar diferentes, por eso me parece una forma empobrecida, poco expresiva y poco interesante del lenguaje.

Respecto a los extranjeros, éstos no solo han de hablar el lenguaje, también tienen que escucharlo y entenderlo, por eso han de saber cómo es el lenguaje coloquial.


----------



## jmx

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Por supuesto que lo he oído, cada día, miles de veces, lo que ocurre es que no es la misma "d" de "día", es más suave.


Por la misma razón que no llamo "dialecto" a cómo habla español un inglés o un coreano, tampoco considero como tal a la manera de hablar de un catalanoparlante.


----------



## jmx

gonza123 said:
			
		

> Argentina y muchos otros países de latinoamérica no hablan así.
> Para nosostros , cuando escuchamos esto lo primero que se nos viene a la cabeza es que la persona es un español (o dependiendo del acento podría ser chileno, etc)


¿ No hablan cómo ? ¿ con -ado o con -ao ?


			
				gonza123 said:
			
		

> O por castellano te refieres a dialecto de España?


Como ya ha dicho Kekio, para mí castellano = español.

Por cierto, en España no se habla un solo dialecto, sino muchos.


----------



## diegodbs

jmartins said:
			
		

> Esto ya lo he dicho muchas veces, me parece un grave error igualar "coloquial" con "incorrecto". El habla coloquial es la única espontánea, y por lo tanto para mí es la verdadera alma de un idioma. El lenguaje formal tiende a incluir cualquier mito del que nos hayan convencido, por ejemplo que b y v han de sonar diferentes, por eso me parece una forma empobrecida, poco expresiva y poco interesante del lenguaje.
> 
> Respecto a los extranjeros, éstos no solo han de hablar el lenguaje, también tienen que escucharlo y entenderlo, por eso han de saber cómo es el lenguaje coloquial.


 
Hombre, llamar empobrecido y poco expresivo al lenguaje utilizado en filosofía, por ejemplo, porque no se parece en nada al idioma empleado por dos amigos cuando hablan, me parece también una exageración.
Sigo creyendo que todos los idiomas tienen varios registros: culto, formal, popular, familiar, coloquial, etc. Todos conviven y cumplen su función.
Desde luego es un tema muy interesante el que planteas, pero no estoy de acuerdo en que sólo lo espontáneo sea lo "verdadero" en un idioma.


----------



## jmx

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Hombre, llamar empobrecido y poco expresivo al lenguaje utilizado en filosofía, por ejemplo, porque no se parece en nada al idioma empleado por dos amigos cuando hablan, me parece también una exageración.


Se puede hablar perfectamente de filosofía con lenguaje coloquial, y seguramente se entenderá mucho mejor lo que se pretende decir.


----------



## ampurdan

jmartins said:
			
		

> Por la misma razón que no llamo "dialecto" a cómo habla español un inglés o un coreano, tampoco considero como tal a la manera de hablar de un catalanoparlante.


 
Hummm... No voy a juzgar la comparación, pero tú has utilizado "oír", no "decir". Yo no oigo solamente español hablado por catalanohablantes, sino muchos y diversos dialectos del español a lo largo del día. Yo creo que en España la mayoría de gente combina ambas maneras de decirlo.


----------



## ampurdan

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Hombre, llamar empobrecido y poco expresivo al lenguaje utilizado en filosofía, por ejemplo, porque no se parece en nada al idioma empleado por dos amigos cuando hablan, me parece también una exageración.
> Sigo creyendo que todos los idiomas tienen varios registros: culto, formal, popular, familiar, coloquial, etc. Todos conviven y cumplen su función.
> Desde luego es un tema muy interesante el que planteas, pero no estoy de acuerdo en que sólo lo espontáneo sea lo "verdadero" en un idioma.


 
Estoy de acuerdo. 

Por otra parte, el habla oral acusa un uso casi omnipresente de formas preestablecidas, tanto o incluso más que las que requiere la escritura formal. Si no fuese así, muchas de las invenciones de los aprendices del idioma no nos sonarían rebuscadas, aunque gramaticalmente correctas.


----------



## Bordona

Considero que se puede decir que lo más correcto es pronunciar "pescado" en lugar de "pescao". En mi opinión se trata más bien, como decía diegodbs, de diferentes niveles del habla, más que de diferencias dialectales. Es decir, nos podemos topar con esta pronunciación "coloquial" en todos los dialectos del castellano peninsular (andalúz, extemeño, murciano). Su uso depende tanto del hablante como del contexto lingüístico en el que se encuentre. 

Son muy buenos los ejemplos que se han puesto sobre cómo se hablaría en una entrevista de trabajo, es decir, sin economizar fonemas. Y dejando claro que la prununciación -ado no pertenece a un nivel culto del español, sino que está en el nivel estándar.

Cuando se aprende un idioma, lo lógico es llegar a hacer un uso correcto, lo que incluye también conocer los distintos registros y la forma de combinarlos apropiadamente. Tan disfuncional puede ser emplear un nivel culto con un grupo de hablantes que no están acostumbrados a su uso, como proceder a la inversa.

Si por la mañana entras en un mercado de cualquier parte de España (y del extranjero, me imagino) y pides "pescao", nadie se extrañará ni va a dejar de entenderte. Pero si por la tarde te entrevistan en la radio para que hables de las propiedades del pescado azul, chirriaría un poco pronunciar "pescao" y en general todas las terminaciones posibles en -ao, de forma repetida.


----------



## ampurdan

Bordona said:
			
		

> Considero que se puede decir que lo más correcto es pronunciar "pescado" en lugar de "pescao". En mi opinión se trata más bien, como decía diegodbs, de diferentes niveles del habla, más que de diferencias dialectales. Es decir, nos podemos topar con esta pronunciación "coloquial" en todos los dialectos del castellano peninsular (andalúz, extemeño, murciano). Su uso depende tanto del hablante como del contexto lingüístico en el que se encuentre.
> 
> Son muy buenos los ejemplos que se han puesto sobre cómo se hablaría en una entrevista de trabajo, es decir, sin economizar fonemas. Y dejando claro que la prununciación -ado no pertenece a un nivel culto del español, sino que está en el nivel estándar.
> 
> Cuando se aprende un idioma, lo lógico es llegar a hacer un uso correcto, lo que incluye también conocer los distintos registros y la forma de combinarlos apropiadamente. Tan disfuncional puede ser emplear un nivel culto con un grupo de hablantes que no están acostumbrados a su uso, como proceder a la inversa.
> 
> Si por la mañana entras en un mercado de cualquier parte de España (y del extranjero, me imagino) y pides "pescao", nadie se extrañará ni va a dejar de entenderte. Pero si por la tarde te entrevistan en la radio para que hables de las propiedades del pescado azul, chirriaría un poco pronunciar "pescao" y en general todas las terminaciones posibles en -ao, de forma repetida.


 
Salvo que utilizaras un dialecto regional que sistemáticamente cambia las terminaciones "-ado" a "-ao". No veo porque no se pueda hablar en un registro culto utilizando la pronunciación andaluza, por ejemplo.


----------



## berseker

Voy a repetir un trozo de mi último post para aquellos que no están de acuerdo conmigo:

"ya que según con la *frecuencia y situaciones* en las que uses este recurso, *podría* llegar a pensarse que tu nivel cultural es bastante bajo."
____________________________________________________

No deberían armar revuelo por los dialectos y demás, porque yo mismo hablo un dialecto (Soy de Gran Canaria) y los canarios (no todos, en otras islas se habla diferente) pronunciamos  la C como S, entre otras cosas, dando lugar a cosas como que

CASA y CAZA  suenen igual.

Por lo que algunas personas escriben las 2 con S. (error fatal) y mas cosas como "acseso", o incluso peor "acseco" (ACCESO)

Lo que quiero decir es que para un extrangero, hablar dialectos no es lo correcto, hablar castellano, sí. Aunque mejor aún si sabe hablarlos, APARTE DEL CASTELLANO correcto.
(y el castellano correcto *debemos *saberlo hablar TODOS, tanto si luego utilizamos dialectos, como si no)

En las películas dobladas, los dobladores usan "castellano" a secas. no hablan como andalúces ni madrileños... ¿verdad?

Entienden ya lo que quiero decir?


----------



## ampurdan

En las películas dobladas se habla un idioma que no existe en ninguna parte. Si un extranjero aprende español en las islas canarias, probablemente acabe seseando, como si lo hubiese aprendido en Colombia, México o Argentina, país en el cual hubiese voseado, además.


----------



## Thottt

Se puede hablar de cualquier tema en lenguaje coloquial, pero, para que estan los registros de un idioma? Podemos hablar de ciencia en una conversacion coloquial, pero nos faltaran recursos para expresar plenamente, por ejemplo, como se duplica el ADN en una celula. Podemos hablar de como se hace una casa, y nos pueden faltar recursos para referirnos a aspectos tecnicos. No creo que se pueda decir que el lenguaje coloquial sea univocamente inculto, porque seria caer en un grave error porque precisamente es el lenguaje coloquial el que hace progresar cualquier idioma, pero para aquellas personas que esten aprendiendo nuestro idioma, es muy importante que sepan diferenciar en que momento se esta hablando de una manera coloquial, en que momento se esta hablando de una manera formal etc. 

Saludos.


----------



## Thottt

Y disculpad si no pongo tildes en ninguno de mis textos, es lo malo de estar usando un teclado ingles.


----------



## Thottt

ampurdan said:
			
		

> En las películas dobladas se habla un idioma que no existe en ninguna parte. Si un extranjero aprende español en las islas canarias, probablemente acabe seseando, como si lo hubiese aprendido en Colombia, México o Argentina, país en el cual hubiese voseado, además.


 
Ampurdan, estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo. De hecho, tengo una amiga francesa que aprendio a hablar español en Mexico. Realmente, no te podria decir si es francesa o mexicana, usa los mismos giros idiomaticos, el mismo acento....


----------



## jmx

Bordona said:
			
		

> ... nos podemos topar con esta pronunciación "coloquial" en todos los dialectos del castellano peninsular (andalúz, extremeño, murciano).


Perdona pero tengo una duda, cuando hablas de todos los dialectos del castellano peninsular, ¿ te refieres a que sólo hay esos 3 ? Porque todos hablamos un dialecto u otro, el habla "no dialectal" no existe.


----------



## Bordona

De acuerdo con todo lo último que se ha dicho. Ampurdan, yo al ver una película doblada al castellano no he tenido nunca la impresión de escuchar un idioma que no exista, que no sea el yo mismo uso a diario, por más que mi verbalización no se ajuste siempre al compendio de normas que recogen los manuales de gramática ni los diccionarios. 

Como decía Ampurdan si aceptamos que el -ao es una característica de algún dialecto del castellano, por supuesto que su uso es normal en el marco de dicho dialecto. Lo que yo pongo en duda que algo tan extendido se pueda equiparar al voseo o al ceceo y, por tanto, llegar a decir que lo puedes usar siempre y donde quieras, que lo hace todo el mundo y que no denotará falta de competencia lingüística a los oídos de algunos interlocutores. Ojo, yo no digo que el uso de -ao en vez de -ado pueda traslucir el nivel cultural de un castellanoparlante. Para muestra, véase que en España, al menos, desde los ministros hasta el presidente del Gobierno, lo usan en público alguna vez.

También me parece interesante lo que apunta Ampurdan sobre el aprendizaje del español por parte de un extranjero. Dependiendo de dónde y quién se lo enseñe, su acento y sus giros serán distintos, pero debería ser capaz al mismo tiempo de hablar un castellano estándar en el que al margen de ceceos y demás, sepa cómo pronunciar correctamente esta lengua y qué modismos son exclusivos de unos niveles de habla familiares, formales y cultos, respectivamente. Es una prengunta que lanzo, no una afirmación.


----------



## Bordona

jmartins said:
			
		

> Perdona pero tengo una duda, cuando hablas de todos los dialectos del castellano peninsular, ¿ te refieres a que sólo hay esos 3 ? Porque todos hablamos un dialecto u otro, el habla "no dialectal" no existe.


 
Siento la confusión porque efectivamente la referencia que he hecho no es ni mucho menos exhaustiva. De todas formas, en la zona central de España sí que habría un grupo amplio de regiones en las que se habla un castellano digamos más neutro, que no quiere decir que sea la lengua en estado puro. Un dialecto también, pero que no tiene la etiqueta de madrileño ni toledano, ni salmantino. Quizá por eso hacía la distinción entre éste y los demás. Es un tema abierto a interpretaciones diversas.


----------



## balears

Por cierto, ¿ alguien ha oido con sus propias orejas un dialecto del castellano en que se diga -ado y no -ao ? Porque mi impresión es que no existe tal dialecto.[/quote]

Pues sí. Los que hablan castellano en Cataluña y Baleares, si no son de origen andaluz, pronuncian la d.


----------



## balears

Los lenguajes tienen diferentes registros. Hay que saber cuál es el adecuado en cada caso. No es correcto que en un discurso, el jefe de estado, diga: "Tos los jubilaos van a cobrá má". Pero es correctísimo que lo digan los jubilados en el bar. No es correcto que lo escriban, ni el presidente ni los jubilados del bar. Pero, el dialecto no tiene que ver con el nivel cultural de los que lo hablan, sino de la región donde han aprendido su idioma. Por eso, los extranjeros no deben aprender la forma dialectal de una región, sino el registro formal o estándard, común a todos los que hablen aquel idioma, independientemente de la región.
Por cierto, la b y la v suenan diferente. Lo que pasa es que en algunas (o muchas) zonas se ha perdido esta diferencia, pero no en todas, que conste. Por ejemplo, los que hablan español en Baleares las distinguen, espontáneamente, no porque lo diga un libro.


----------



## jmx

Bordona said:
			
		

> De todas formas, en la zona central de España sí que habría un grupo amplio de regiones en las que se habla un castellano digamos más neutro, que no quiere decir que sea la lengua en estado puro. Un dialecto también, pero que no tiene la etiqueta de madrileño ni toledano, ni salmantino. Quizá por eso hacía la distinción entre éste y los demás. Es un tema abierto a interpretaciones diversas.


Mi interpretación personal es que el hablar de un madrileño o de un toledano me recuerda al de un extremeño o un murciano, mientras que el de un salmantino (de la ciudad de Salamanca, no por ejemplo de Béjar) me suena parecido a cómo hablo yo mismo. Así que yo no veo, o más bien "oigo", esa zona homogénea de la que hablas. Pero supongo que eso depende de en qué rasgo concreto te fijas más.


----------



## jmx

balears said:
			
		

> No es correcto que en un discurso, el jefe de estado, diga: "Tos los jubilaos van a cobrá má".


 ¿ Cómo lo hubiera dicho Felipe González ?


----------



## diegodbs

jmartins said:
			
		

> Mi interpretación personal es que el hablar de un madrileño o de un toledano me recuerda al de un extremeño o un murciano, mientras que el de un salmantino (de la ciudad de Salamanca, no por ejemplo de Béjar) me suena parecido a cómo hablo yo mismo. Así que yo no veo, o más bien "oigo", esa zona homogénea de la que hablas. Pero supongo que eso depende de en qué rasgo concreto te fijas más.


 
Yo he estado durante estos dos últimos meses en un pueblo de Murcia, y en cuanto abría la boca me preguntaban que si era de Madrid. Lo mismo me pasaba a mí con ellos, distinguía perfectamente su acento murciano. No se parecen absolutamente en nada. Mis compañeros extremeños (de Cáceres) tienen un acento que se parece ligeramente al murciano, salvando las diferencias.


----------



## jmx

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Yo he estado durante estos dos últimos meses en un pueblo de Murcia, y en cuanto abría la boca me preguntaban que si era de Madrid. Lo mismo me pasaba a mí con ellos, distinguía perfectamente su acento murciano. No se parecen absolutamente en nada.


Como mínimo se parecen en aspirar las eses y zetas postvocálicas. Que ya es algo.


----------



## diegodbs

jmartins said:
			
		

> Como mínimo se parecen en aspirar las eses y zetas postvocálicas. Que ya es algo.


 
Yo, desde luego, no aspiro las eses. Realmente no sé si existe un acento típico de Madrid, más allá del famoso "ej que". Oigo hablar de tantas maneras distintas aquí que realmente ya no sé si hay una manera especial de hablar aquí, y que se pueda generalizar.
Oigo decir continuamente Madrid, Madriz, Madrí, muchísima gente habla con acento andaluz o extremeño (en distintos grados), un grupito reducido aún tiene el acento típico de zarzuela, los barrios del norte hablan con un acento distinto a los barrios del sur o del este, en los barrios del centro se habla de otra manera. La inmigración, a partir de los años 50-60 ha cambiado sustancialmente el antiguo acento de Madrid. No sé si en Barcelona ha pasado lo mismo con la llegada masiva de andaluces o extremeños.
Aquí puedes vivir en barrios donde la gente tiende a aspirar las eses, pero en otros barrios no pasa eso. Salamanca o Toledo pueden tener un acento más uniforme, Madrid no. Vivo aquí y sé un poco de lo que te hablo.


----------



## jmx

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Yo, desde luego, no aspiro las eses. Realmente no sé si existe un acento típico de Madrid, más allá del famoso "ej que". Oigo hablar de tantas maneras distintas aquí que realmente ya no sé si hay una manera especial de hablar aquí, y que se pueda generalizar.
> Oigo decir continuamente Madrid, Madriz, Madrí, muchísima gente habla con acento andaluz o extremeño (en distintos grados), un grupito reducido aún tiene el acento típico de zarzuela, los barrios del norte hablan con un acento distinto a los barrios del sur o del este, en los barrios del centro se habla de otra manera. La inmigración, a partir de los años 50-60 ha cambiado sustancialmente el antiguo acento de Madrid. .


De entrada me vas a tener que perdonar que te haga ver, con sincero respeto, que has caido en una contradicción flagrante. No existe el acento madrileño, y sin embargo ese inexistente acento "es completamente distinto del murciano".



			
				diegodbs said:
			
		

> Aquí puedes vivir en barrios donde la gente tiende a aspirar las eses, pero en otros barrios no pasa eso. Salamanca o Toledo pueden tener un acento más uniforme, Madrid no. Vivo aquí y sé un poco de lo que te hablo.


No dudo que conozcas Madrid mejor que yo, ni dudo que en una ciudad tan grande haya variedad de maneras de hablar, pero como mínimo me tendrás que reconocer que :

a) Los que aspiran son mayoría en el conjunto de la ciudad.
b) Los madrileños "de toda la vida" siempre aspiran. Esto lo confirmó Fernando en otro hilo.

A eso añado yo que, sin vivir en Madrid ahora (viví 3 meses hace años), estoy expuesto a la manera de hablar de los madrileños cada vez que enciendo la televisión o la radio. Y parece haber un patrón muy claro : cuando hay que hablar formal, "estirado" o "cultivado" no se aspira, pero en cuanto hay que sonar "natural", "simpático", "gracioso", etc. aparece en seguida la aspiración. De donde colijo yo que esa es la forma de hablar que allí se siente como propia. Y que por supuesto es absolutamente respetable y como mínimo tan buena como la de un salmantino o la mía.


----------



## gonza123

jmartins said:
			
		

> ¿ No hablan cómo ? ¿ con -ado o con -ao ?
> .



Nosotros no hablamos con -ao.
(pronunciamos todas las letras  

Gonza


----------



## SaritaSarang

hmmm yo he visto tambien palabras escrito y dicho como asi:
para - pa
porque - pa'que
y quitando el "s" de palabras como asi: 
mas - ma,  vuelves - vuelve, estas - esta,


----------



## diegodbs

jmartins said:
			
		

> De entrada me vas a tener que perdonar que te haga ver, con sincero respeto, que has caido en una contradicción flagrante. No existe el acento madrileño, y sin embargo ese inexistente acento "es completamente distinto del murciano".
> 
> No dudo que conozcas Madrid mejor que yo, ni dudo que en una ciudad tan grande haya variedad de maneras de hablar, pero como mínimo me tendrás que reconocer que :
> 
> a) Los que aspiran son mayoría en el conjunto de la ciudad.
> b) Los madrileños "de toda la vida" siempre aspiran. Esto lo confirmó Fernando en otro hilo.
> 
> A eso añado yo que, sin vivir en Madrid ahora (viví 3 meses hace años), estoy expuesto a la manera de hablar de los madrileños cada vez que enciendo la televisión o la radio. Y parece haber un patrón muy claro : cuando hay que hablar formal, "estirado" o "cultivado" no se aspira, pero en cuanto hay que sonar "natural", "simpático", "gracioso", etc. aparece en seguida la aspiración. De donde colijo yo que esa es la forma de hablar que allí se siente como propia. Y que por supuesto es absolutamente respetable y como mínimo tan buena como la de un salmantino o la mía.


 
Hola de nuevo jmartins. No he afirmado categóricamente que no exista un acento madrileño. Siempre he dicho "Realmente no sé si existe un acento típico de Madrid" y "realmente ya no sé si existe una manera especial de hablar aquí y que se pueda generalizar" como se puede generalizar, por ejemplo, para la ciudad de Sevilla.
Sea como sea ese acento madrileño, en Murcia notaban que no era de Murcia porque no hablaba como ellos.
Si por aspirar las eses, quieres decir pronunciar "loh niñoh" o algo así, de verdad que nunca he oído esa manera de pronunciar más que a personas que proceden de Andalucía o Extremadura, tan madrileños como yo porque viven en mi ciudad, pero a mí no me parece un acento general. En esto, la percepción que podamos tener Fernando y yo es distinta.
Está claro que uno difícilmente oye su propio acento, son los demás los que suelen notarlo.
Tengo dos sobrinas, una de ellas dice "es que" y la otra "ej que", toda la familia decimos "es que", la única diferencia es que han ido a colegios en barrios distintos.
Un saludo.


----------



## ampurdan

Lo del "ej que" lo he oído yo en Barcelona multitud de veces, si bien la gente se ríe de los chavales y chavalas que lo pronuncian asín (esto del "asín" es realmente denunciado como síntoma evidente de incultura, ridiculizado y fustigado, yo, la verdad, no lo veo tan grave, pero supongo que la gente educada necesita demostrar de esta manera aparatosa su educación).

Respondiendo a Bordona, cuando dije que el lenguaje usado en las películas (dobladas) no existe en la realidad no quería decir que fuese un idioma inventado, como se puede fácilmente comprender, quise decir que es un dialecto propio especializado derivado del dialecto estándar del castellano ibérico, dialecto totalmente artificial, que no se habla ni en Asturias ni en Salamanca ni en Toledo. Tampoco lo hablan ni los Jueces, ni los Ministros, ni el Rey. Es un dialecto artificial, porque es un lenguaje creado por una serie de personas a partir de uno o varios dialectos preexistentes. Es un estándar ibérico que ya es muy distinto en Sevilla, no digamos ya en La Palma, La Habana, Caracas y Buenos Aires, zonas en las que ni el dialecto salmantino, ni el utilizado en la televisión española van a parecer "neutros", a no ser que se acostumbren a ello, como lo han hecho en Andalucía y Canarias.

Yo creo que la norma del habla culta en castellano no impide que los rasgos regionales de pronunciación luzcan en el discurso.

Ahora bien, el idioma que empieza a apender un extranjero es, impepinablemente, un dialecto y no todos a la vez, ese es el dialecto más prestigioso, es el dialecto artificial que crean las academias e instituciones de aprendizaje del idioma. Depende de dónde estudie el extranjero, le enseñan una cosa u otra.

Cuando hablo de dialectos artificiales, evidentemente, no me refiero a que sean totalmente inventados, sino que son fruto de un trabajo consciente de un grupo de personas para decidir qué léxico y demás rasgos dialectales forma parte de él y cuáles no.


----------



## ampurdan

Pueh no lo sé: aspiración.
Puenno lo sé: no creo que esto sea aspirar, es hablar achulado (o achulao).


----------



## ampurdan

Me parece muy normal que en Madrid no haya un dialecto único. Quizá la gente de Murcia se ríen de cómo habla determinada gente de Madrid, a las que ellos están más expuestos.

En Barcelona pasa lo mismo tanto con el castellano como con el catalán que se habla ahí, hay una multiplicidad de maneras de hablar tanto uno como otro idioma. Eso no evita que la gente de otras partes de Cataluña se rían de como se habla en Barcelona el catalán (se ríen de un estereotipo de barcelonés, no del real, porque hoy en día ya no es un dialecto único, creo yo).


----------



## carola_fariasm

karen447 said:
			
		

> Acá en Chile también es así.. nos "comemos" muchas terminaciones y d entre vocales al final de una palabra, es una de ellas..
> vendame una pomada.. vendame una pomá
> dame una moneda.. dame una monéa
> ella se dió por vencida.. ella se dió por vencía
> me siento un poco incómoda.. me siento un poco incómoa
> esto está crudo.. esto está crúo
> 
> jaja.. no sé por qué.. quizas hablamos muy rapido.. aunque concuerdo con balears en que ésta 'd' es fonéticamente floja y desaparece.
> Saludos..


Lo que sucede es que las lenguas son organismos "vivos", es decir que van cambiando periódicamente. Además la lengua española es hablada en varios países y cada pueblo tiene una manera particular de hablarla. Eso no quiere decir que se hable mejor o peor en un pais o en otro. Lo que si sucede es que dentro de un mismo pais se puede hablar de mejor o peor manera dependiendo de muchos factoires.
Aca en Chile, "aspiramos" muchos sonidos, como por ejemplo las "s" finales, o las que están entre una vocal y otra consonante. 
Ahora bien, en muchos paises eliminamos las "do" o "da" finles. Pero es como _economia lingüistica_


----------



## diegodbs

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Me parece muy normal que en Madrid no haya un dialecto único. Quizá la gente de Murcia se ríen de cómo habla determinada gente de Madrid, a las que ellos están más expuestos.
> 
> En Barcelona pasa lo mismo tanto con el castellano como con el catalán que se habla ahí, hay una multiplicidad de maneras de hablar tanto uno como otro idioma. Eso no evita que la gente de otras partes de Cataluña se rían de como se habla en Barcelona el catalán (se ríen de un estereotipo de barcelonés, no del real, porque hoy en día ya no es un dialecto único, creo yo).


 
Efectivamente, generalizar y decir que hay un acento típico de Madrid o Barcelona es un poco arriesgado. El acento que oyes por la calle en ciudades de 3/4 millones de habitantes y con una fuerte inmigración, no es tan uniforme como el que puedes oír en Teruel, por ejemplo.
En Murcia podían identificarme como procedente de Madrid y no de Burgos o de Salamanca, porque notan que pronuncio las eses de final de palabra (y ellos no) y porque saben que el 90% de los españoles que van a Murcia son de Madrid.


----------



## sarm

Juas! pues a los maños nos calan enseguida... 
¡¡Pasa puéééés mañóóó!! ¡Ay Virgencica! Si es que de ande no hay no se pué sacaaar.


----------



## AmenofisIV

La omisión o caída de la d intervocálica cada vez es más frecuente.De hecho creo que la RAE se plantea admitirla como correcta. En el Parlamento español, se oye más "ao" que "ado".
También es cierto que sólo personas que se preocupan por pronunciar correctamente dicen verdad, en vez de *verdá.
Pero no vayamos a caer en el hipercorrección de  decir *Bilbado por  Bilbao 
A.


----------

